# Point Lookout Fishing Report – Jun 5, 2010



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I knew it was still too early for flounder and puppy drum, but I headed for Point Lookout, MD to see if flounder arrived in good number. Also tried for puppy drum. 

Yap, it was too early. But enjoyed croaker fishing and most of all enjoyed calm and peaceful scenery.

Here is my video fishing log:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SYIRqitI_k


Thanks,
Joe


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

when is it usually time to look for puppy drum? are they easy to find when they are here?


thanks for the report joe


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

nice vid. awesome day to fish


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Thx for the vid recap - keep em coming and best of luck to you.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Nice report ; the video was awesome. :fishing:


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice report. I was wondering about that spot. I might go this weekend.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

richard and hokie

If you fish that area, there are two places when the wind blows over 15mph. One is St. Jerome's Creek and the other is Lake Conoy (the one on the video). But still you want to wait until spot show up in good number in both places, probably July.

Lake Conoy is located on the west of the peninsula and St. Jerome's Creek is located on the east side of the peninsula. 

Lake Conoy – better when east wind blow hard because Potomac River side is calmer than Chesapeake Bay side:

Launch from sandy beach (path) next to the bait and tackle shop at the state park. Bring a kart if you don't want carry the kayak 70-80'. park fee is $5 for a individual MD resident. $6 for out of state individual. Two fees, one for day time, the other for night time.

Possible but rare keeper flounders, spot, white perch, croaker (9-11”) under-sized puppy drum, undersized striper, small bluefish are available in the lake. But in the Potomac River, you can catch keeper flounder, striper, and bluefish. Catching croaker is almost guaranteed here. 

I use small spot (5”)for live-lining for big flounder in front of swimming beach (River side, south of the inlet). I caught many undersized flounder at the sharp drop-off by Cornfield Point (north of inlet)

St. Jerome's Creek - better when west wind blows hard because Chesapeake Bay side is calmer than Potomac River side:

White perch, undersized speck, many undersized flounder (some keeper), bluefish are available in the creek. But this is a pretty good place for stripers (@16-25”, alomost 60-70%) near the inlet. When wind is not that strong you can fish Chesapeake bay water outside of the inlet. Current is strong at the inlet. if you want anchor near th einlet, bring a 3lb grapling anchor.

The kayak launch can be done at Buzz's Marina ($5.00) and paddle 1 mile to the inlet. You can still fish white perch from marina to the inlet. You can also launch from Drury's marina ($10). I paddled less from Drury's but I prefer Buzz's because the scenery and white perch.


Here are some video I took at St jerome's Creek last year:

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/17/2XGDz-VuI-o

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/u/22/pksMR1g258s


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info and I love the videos, you are a braver man than I kayaking in the open bay in twenty knot winds in October. I frequently fished the PLO, St. Jeromes Creek area when i went to St. Mary's College (I still try to get down there once or twice a year) great fishing and you never know what you'll catch in the fall.


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the cool videos.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks joe


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

More great tips...

What camera are you using. I'm assuming its a head mounted system. I was thinking of picking one up. I am always nervous pulling my IPhone out of the dry bag when i want to take a pic :redface:


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

after watching these videos it makes me want to go and get a yak


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

fresh bunker said:


> after watching these videos it makes me want to go and get a yak


I have three complete sets of kayaks so I can take a father and son team with me. If you are under 230lb, I can take you out for try-out. I am not a dealer. I fish from Bay bridge to Point lookout. PM me if you are interested. (but not this coming weekend). I am not a dealer and you can find about me from the kayak forum.

I do this all the time.

joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

mmanolis2001 said:


> More great tips...
> 
> What camera are you using. I'm assuming its a head mounted system. I was thinking of picking one up. I am always nervous pulling my IPhone out of the dry bag when i want to take a pic :redface:


I use Nikon s200 the price was $120-160. some cameras come with under water camera housing. If you have Nikon, Olympus, or Sony, you have a very good chance to find the underwater camera housing at around $150-200. 
Here is things you need to know:

1.GoPro HD camera is good. But the still pictures are not good. It recycles pic or image names so it can overlay the old files if you replace the battery and kept the same memory card. Also it does not have the view screen. That is very bad. It is made for people can not use hand what so ever. Made for wind surfing, mountain biking, white water kayaking.
2.I prefer cameras made by real traditional camera makers, not Samsung, Not Sony.
3.The battery should last over 30 minutes for Video. I think 640X480 resolution is minimum requirement. HD is not quite required.
4.The camera must accept (recognize) a 8gb memory card. Many cameras still can not recognize the memory card larger than 2gb. If you take a week vacation you probably need 8gb. However for one day trip, 1gb is enough if you are very conservative.
5.I prefer camera accept SD card. SD card is cheaper.
6.If you are alone, You need a cheap helmet (half sphere shape). Mine is $10.00 kid helmet. Strap is not good because it takes too long to wear it and position the camera. I turn on the video and verify that video has started. And wear the Helmet (half sphere shape). Many times I don't buckle the strap because I did not have that much time.
7. If wear the camera on the head, you can not move your head fast. You need to move you head very slowly.
8. you will loose about 30% of your fish while operating the camera. 
I use free software called movie maker provided on XP and Windows7. It is very easy to use it. But there are limits.

See if you can find the under-water camera housing for the camera you currently own.

joe


----------

